# Chinese Spring Offensive stopped at Cap'Yong



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2013)

... by April 25, 1951, in the Cap'Yong Valley. Canadian, Australian and New Zealand troops, faced by overwhelming Chinese Forces heading for Seoul, stopped the spring offensive. The night of the 23 and 24th was particularly desperate for Canada's Princess Patricia regiment. They repeatedly called down artillery fire on their own positions, and held. 

Battle of Kapyong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

MM
Proud Canadian

And this on Imjin and the "Glorious-Glosters":

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...oic-last-stand-for-the-Glorious-Glosters.html


----------



## stona (Apr 27, 2013)

Good stuff.

There were a lot of Chinese! It reminds me of The Battle of the Imjin River and the defiance of the Gloucestershire Regiment.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2013)

Good post. Kapyong is one of the great achievements of the post war Australian Army.


----------

